# I want to meet one of you someday



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2015)

It's been in my mind for a while to go on some big "B8 Road Trip", if you will, driving around meeting Tempers that would care to have me in their presence. If I were to do it I could probably do it during some extended break from work (in the spring time woo)

It'd just be really cool to meet some of you because you honestly are like family to me and I like going to meet family that I like.

Maybe even find out how I can go to Canada and meet quality users like @Attacker3 or @Tomato Hentai

Of course I would probably not be willing to head down south at this point.

It's like combining my two favorite things: road trips and meeting cool people.

I don't know the purpose of this topic. Maybe as like an eternal reminder that I want to do this.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 12, 2015)

What part of the USA are you from?

I drive all over the southeast for my job.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> What part of the USA are you from?
> 
> I drive all over the southeast for my job.



Connecticut


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Maybe even find out how I can go to Canada and meet quality users like @Attacker3 or @Tomato Hentai



Heh. "Quality"


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Connecticut


If I'm ever in the area I'll shoot you a message . I was in New York over summer (as well as Europe and Asia).


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm From Kansas! Whooop Whooop!


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Connecticut



I'm from Pennsylvania. I looked at your profile and noticed you're a male.

Don't go to Pennsylvania, you're not welcome


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 12, 2015)

If you are ever in Southern Indiana, you could easily find me.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 12, 2015)

northeast virginia here. Moving back to Southern alabama soon.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Maybe even find out how I can go to Canada and meet quality users like @Attacker3 or @Tomato Hentai


*cough* How about me? 

I'm from Québec, if that matters.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow some of you aren't that far at all, small world huh.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 12, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> northeast virginia here. Moving back to Southern alabama soon.


DC Metropolitan area?


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 12, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> DC Metropolitan area?


3 hours from DC



VinsCool said:


> *cough* How about me?
> 
> I'm from Québec, if that matters.



mmmm poutine


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 12, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> 3 hours from DC


Oh, so you're still out in the sticks.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nj


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm from a really scummy town no-one's ever heard of.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 12, 2015)

I am in MA but we are already the friends on skype.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2015)

What if you already have without you knowing?


----------



## GaaraPrime (Dec 12, 2015)

Your thread title made me remember this...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Connecticut


Would you look at that i'm in CT can I ask how old you are though a 22 year old hanging out with a high school student is kinda weird.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 12, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Would you look at that i'm in CT can I ask how old you are though a 22 year old hanging out with a high school student is kinda weird.


Just meet in a public place. #StrangerDanger


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds to much like hook ups


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 12, 2015)

I live in Serbia, but I usually go to Croatia on summer and winter vacations, got some family there


----------



## Seriel (Dec 12, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I'm from a really scummy town no-one's ever heard of.


This is me.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 12, 2015)

The only person I met was @heartgold

met him through here the temp


----------



## raystriker (Dec 12, 2015)

If you ever find yourself in India, come visit me xD
I'll save you


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 12, 2015)

Jackus said:


> This is me.


Same here


----------



## Depravo (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't do it! It's a trap!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 12, 2015)

Come to Europe.
You can stay at me place c:


----------



## spoonm (Dec 12, 2015)

Scary™. I live in Brazil, though, and given it's a big country, I think it's very unlikely any other Brazilian users on these forums can meet me. 

Also, the age thing is something to look into before you start hanging out with people, don't you think? From 20 up, the age gap starts losing significance, but some of the users here are 12. I turn 19 in February.


----------



## 1vanchom (Dec 12, 2015)

well... I live in Bolivia... but who cares T_T


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 12, 2015)

I propose someone should create an *International Temper Hideout, *just like the Justice League, but replacing cliché super-powers with amazing Software Development Skills for every existing Hardware tech out there.

Being serious, I think it would be nice to know some tempers directly, but age and locations can restrain that a lot sometimes.


----------



## lexluth0r (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm in ct


----------



## Jayro (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm in Vancouver (Not B.C.) Washington (Not D.C.)

I love it here.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Would you look at that i'm in CT can I ask how old you are though a 22 year old hanging out with a high school student is kinda weird.



24, I'm not a high school student anymore


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 12, 2015)

My grand scheme can finally take place ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Muffins (Dec 12, 2015)

I live in a rather dark and dismal place; not many people actually choose to live here, and there's a rather large city up north so when people look at a map of where I am, they all point and go, "Oh, you live here", as if the entire bloody _state _was just that one city. That and there are a rather large number of grisly murders that have taken place here, so it's not at all a lovely region to visit, either.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 12, 2015)

Muffins said:


> I live in a rather dark and dismal place; not many people actually choose to live here, and there's a rather large city up north so when people look at a map of where I am, they all point and go, "Oh, you live here", as if the entire bloody _state _was just that one city. That and there are a rather large number of grisly murders that have taken place here, so it's not at all a lovely region to visit, either.


Detroit


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 12, 2015)

Parents won't drive me. I'm lazy, many other factors... :/


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 12, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Detroit


Defo Detroit


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 12, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> If you are ever in Southern Indiana, you could easily find me.


Southern indiana here too


----------



## mgrev (Dec 12, 2015)

yay i'm from a cold ass place far fucking away known as Norway. Yay!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

mgrev said:


> yay i'm from a cold ass place far fucking away known as Norway. Yay!


Speaking of which, here in Canada, Québec, it's abnormally warm today. The windows are opened, and in normal circonstances, there is a foot of snow already in december 

Not a single snowflake outside.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Speaking of which, here in Canada, Québec, it's abnormally warm today. The windows are opened, and in normal circonstances, there is a foot of snow already in december
> 
> Not a single snowflake outside.


Same here. We had a huge snow storm - I mean huge. last year and the year before. This year we have nothing. It snowed a wee bit in October but that didn't even stick to the ground.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Speaking of which, here in Canada, Québec, it's abnormally warm today. The windows are opened, and in normal circonstances, there is a foot of snow already in december
> 
> Not a single snowflake outside.


Same thing here. I've been outside in a tshirt today. Usually by this time of year, if we don't have snow, its still freezing. Global warming man.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Speaking of which, here in Canada, Québec, it's abnormally warm today. The windows are opened, and in normal circonstances, there is a foot of snow already in december
> 
> Not a single snowflake outside.


ＹＯＵ ＧＡＶＥ ＵＳ ＹＯＵＲ ＳＮＯＷ．
ＮＥＸＴ ＹＥＡＲ ＹＯＵ ＳＨＡＬＬ ＰＡＹ ＢＹ ＥＮＤＵＲＩＮＧ ＴＥＭＰＥＲＡＴＵＲＥＳ ＯＦ ＡＳ ＬＯＷ ＡＳ ＡＢＳＯＬＵＴＥ ＺＥＲＯ．


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ＹＯＵ ＧＡＶＥ ＵＳ ＹＯＵＲ ＳＮＯＷ．
> ＮＥＸＴ ＹＥＡＲ ＹＯＵ ＳＨＡＬＬ ＰＡＹ ＢＹ ＥＮＤＵＲＩＮＧ ＴＥＭＰＥＲＡＴＵＲＥＳ ＯＦ ＡＳ ＬＯＷ ＡＳ ＡＢＳＯＬＵＴＥ ＺＥＲＯ．


mwahahahha. I am krampus I do bad things on Christmas. This year I gave you snow.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ＹＯＵ ＧＡＶＥ ＵＳ ＹＯＵＲ ＳＮＯＷ．
> ＮＥＸＴ ＹＥＡＲ ＹＯＵ ＳＨＡＬＬ ＰＡＹ ＢＹ ＥＮＤＵＲＩＮＧ ＴＥＭＰＥＲＡＴＵＲＥＳ ＯＦ ＡＳ ＬＯＷ ＡＳ ＡＢＳＯＬＵＴＥ ＺＥＲＯ．


Disapointed, I was expecting a reference to Earthbound.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyone can come to my dungeon visit me


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Anyone can come to my dungeon visit me


I bet it is a sex dungeon. It is isn't...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Anyone can come my parent's basement visit me


Fixed that for you


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed that for you


At least I don't live in box.


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 12, 2015)

I live in a barrel. It's pretty neat.


----------



## Lord M (Dec 12, 2015)

And then you discover, at your risk, that someone is good only on the forum LOL


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 12, 2015)

Lord M said:


> And then you discover, at your risk, that someone is good only on the forum LOL


I think something like that could happen. But what should be more common around here is to learn that some people don't speak in the real world, but only type their ideas on a computer.

I'm one of those.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2015)

Watch out for pedophiles...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

Nintendo Fanboy said:


> Watch out for pedophiles...


If most of us are 16 and up, I guess we're safe.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> If most of us are 16 and up, I guess we're safe.


Yeah. Watch out for young annoying 10 year olds. I guess.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 12, 2015)

I know we haven't interacted much but let me know if you're ever in NJ and maybe we can figure out a way to meet up.  Always up for meeting new people.



CIAwesome526 said:


> Nj



No kidding, same.  What area if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 12, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I know we haven't interacted much but let me know if you're ever in NJ and maybe we can figure out a way to meet up.  Always up for meeting new people.


Funny, your avatar doesn't look like a Guido.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 12, 2015)

Is anyone here from Arizona?

Is it a good place to live? I was actually thinking about moving there.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 12, 2015)

Olmectron said:


> I live in a barrel. It's pretty neat.








This?


----------



## Olmectron (Dec 12, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> This?


Yeah. But, shhh... *It's a secret to everybody.*


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 12, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Is anyone here from Arizona?
> 
> Is it a good place to live? I was actually thinking about moving there.



Everyone has swimming pools. It's hilarious flying over Arizona. Every. Single. House. has a pool attached. I've only visited on business, and it was nice in the regard.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 12, 2015)

I thought it would be cool to meet tempers too. If there were some big event, like e3 or a comic con sort of thing, that we could plan a temper trip to. But that would be insanely expensive.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 12, 2015)

All you people in the UK, where are you? 
I must find you all. And drag you to my basement


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 12, 2015)

Connecticut, huh ? I lived in Rhode Island almost all my life and now live in Florida for 7 1/2 years.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 12, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I thought it would be cool to meet tempers too. If there were some big event, like e3 or a comic con sort of thing, that we could plan a temper trip to. But that would be insanely expensive.



TempCon?


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 12, 2015)

Muffins said:


> TempCon?


Well I meant meeting at an already happening event.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 12, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Well I meant meeting at an already happening event.



Well, I'm at PAX NW every year, so if there's a Temp there I'd probably say hi.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 12, 2015)

i hope i never meet any of you 

<3


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

frogboy said:


> i hope i never meet any of you
> 
> <3


I hope I never meet *you.*


<3


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 12, 2015)

No one will ever meet me I live on a Sandwich........


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

TheToxicRyu said:


> No one will ever meet me I live on a Sandwich........


Did you use Smealum's face for your avatar?


----------



## Muffins (Dec 12, 2015)

TheToxicRyu said:


> No one will ever meet me I live on a Sandwich........



You live in a British overseas territory?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Did you use Smealum's face for your avatar?


Yeah 




Muffins said:


> You live in a British overseas territory?


No, Australia is independent to the UK.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 12, 2015)

Yah, thanks but no thanks. I like to keep the internet separate from my real life.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 12, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Yah, thanks but no thanks. I like to keep the internet separate from my real life.



The idea that the internet and real life are separate is such a 2000- mindset.
You're a real person interacting with real people. Your existence on the internet is part of your real life.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 12, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> The idea that the internet and real life are separate is such a 2000- mindset.
> You're a real person interacting with real people. Your existence on the internet is part of your real life.


I have, issues. There are a couple people that I would have to meat first. Hope you understand that.


----------



## plasma (Dec 12, 2015)

And then there is me, living in oneof the most scummiest towns in the North of England.
GO ME!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> I have, issues. There are a couple people that I would have to *meat* first. Hope you understand that.


I see...


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 12, 2015)

It's dangerous to go alone.

Take this!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 12, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> It's dangerous to go alone.
> 
> Take this!


I prefer this one.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I prefer this one.



Just don't bump the button while you're talking on it...


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2015)

You guys act like this is a secret meeting in a bad city like baltimore


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I know we haven't interacted much but let me know if you're ever in NJ and maybe we can figure out a way to meet up.  Always up for meeting new people.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, same.  What area if you don't mind me asking?


Without giving away too much, middlesex county


----------



## jDSX (Dec 12, 2015)

For the record I did meet a temper once that was way before I knew about this place.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nintendo Fanboy said:


> Yeah. Watch out for young annoying 10 year olds. I guess.



Are you talking about @Kelton2



Muffins said:


> TempCon?



Sounds like a crooks gathering



Cherry Pie said:


> I prefer this one.



Sure you do ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Without giving away too much, middlesex county



Cool man, I'm over in Toms River.  Give me a shout if you ever want to do something


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone near Saint-Lin, I'm there


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 13, 2015)

mgrev said:


> yay i'm from a cold ass place far fucking away known as Norway. Yay!


Norway, man!
Norway... no way... get it?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Cool man, I'm over in Toms River.  Give me a shout if you ever want to do something


I live very close to toms river. Interesting


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 13, 2015)

jDSX said:


> You guys act like this is a secret meeting in a bad city like baltimore


I only know of Baltimore because of The Wire, and at least in there it looks like quite an epic City.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 13, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I only know of Baltimore because of The Wire, and at least in there it looks like quite an epic City.


The game is the same but the rules change


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 13, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Cool man, I'm over in Toms River.  Give me a shout if you ever want to do something





CIAwesome526 said:


> I live very close to toms river. Interesting


If you guys meet irl you should post some pics.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I know we haven't interacted much but let me know if you're ever in NJ and maybe we can figure out a way to meet up.  Always up for meeting new people.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding, same.  What area if you don't mind me asking?


Oh me too! Come visit me anytime! Just look outside! I'm the guy waiting in the big white van!
 http://bit.ly/1krOFGh


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> If you guys meet irl you should post some pics.


It would be cool. But I am 15, and age might be a bit of an issue, since a 15 traveling to toms river to meet a 20+ year old met on the internet. Cool none the less.


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> It would be cool. But I am 15, and age might be a bit of an issue. Cool none the less.


No one said you guys had to hook up


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> No one said you guys had to hook up


No. But a 15 year old traveling to toms river to meet a 20+ year old they found on the internet is a bit strange.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> No. But a 15 year old traveling to toms river to meet a 20+ year old they found on the internet is a bit strange.


Wait 5 years, no more issues with age.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 13, 2015)

This thread is getting strange now...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

Muffins said:


> This thread is getting strange now...


What do you mean?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

Muffins said:


> This thread is getting strange now...


:Lenny face:


----------



## jDSX (Dec 13, 2015)

Please don't derail this thread guys


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> No. But a 15 year old traveling to toms river to meet a 20+ year old they found on the internet is a bit strange.


I grew up in a different time. When I was your age I hung out with people in their twenties. But then again, they were usually my friends older siblings or something, and I didn't meet them on the internet. Now that you mention it, it does sound weird.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 13, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I grew up in a different time. When I was your age I hung out with people in their twenties. But then again, they were usually my friends older siblings or something, and I didn't meet them on the internet. Now that you mention it, it does sound weird.



The world has changed.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> It would be cool. But I am 15, and age might be a bit of an issue, since a 15 traveling to toms river to meet a 20+ year old met on the internet. Cool none the less.


We're the same age ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> We're the same age ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I like goats.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 13, 2015)

I tried to search for a pedophile meme on google. But now I feel ashamed.

Just keep your eyes open. There are weird people on the internet. Maybe even here. No irony this time.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 13, 2015)

So what is the etiquette on "real name" vs "user name" when you meet someone?

I would assume you switch to real names and learn those?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 13, 2015)

jDSX said:


> So what is the etiquette on "real name" vs "user name" when you meet someone?
> 
> I would assume you switch to real names and learn those?


Would be odd to call someone "jDSX" irl


----------



## jDSX (Dec 13, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Would be odd to call someone "jDSX" irl


Or like yours which is hard to pronounce


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 13, 2015)

Psh, this isn't even my online identity.
Someone who would meet me irl from online would know me under a different name already.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2015)

jDSX said:


> So what is the etiquette on "real name" vs "user name" when you meet someone?
> 
> I would assume you switch to real names and learn those?


A lot of people IRL call me Jackus already lol. Wouldn't change much.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> No. But a 15 year old traveling to toms river to meet a 20+ year old they found on the internet is a bit strange.



Yeah I take back what I said about meeting up. It's nothing personal, probably just wouldn't be appropriate.

This is why people not having their age listed on their profile gets confusing


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Yeah I take back what I said about meeting up. It's nothing personal, probably just wouldn't be appropriate.
> 
> This is why people not having their age listed on their profile gets confusing


I had my age showing, but I entered the wrong age and it was listed as 42 or something. I thought it would be less confusing to just not have it showing.


----------



## jDSX (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe I should of made a thread asking the age of people here before making this...


----------



## bitjacker (Dec 13, 2015)

I give everyone i meet over the internet a feral cat. I live by a co op. want a cat?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 13, 2015)

Y'all are to old to meet me. As said already, adults going across the country to see a 14 year old girl would throw up some red flags.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 13, 2015)

I wouldn't mind meeting Tempers, but they would have to be roughly the same age.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

I have no problem meeting 20's people. I am 20 as well lol.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 13, 2015)

You would have to travel really far, JD. But it'd be worth it if you love meat and alcohol.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You would have to travel really far, JD. But it'd be worth it if you love meat and alcohol.


Same here. Plus video games and being a bit weird for me


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jackus said:


> A lot of people IRL call me Jackus already lol. Wouldn't change much.


Ye but Jackus is actually a pronouncable name  and a name that could sound like an actual person's name too.
Some people's usernames could also pass as a nickname which is ok.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

I'd love to meat one of you too! Uhhh i mean meet! Yeah!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2015)

jDSX said:


> So what is the etiquette on "real name" vs "user name" when you meet someone?
> 
> I would assume you switch to real names and learn those?


A couple of my friends have actually referred to me as "Tomato".
One of them once referred to me as "Hentai" lol


----------



## Seriel (Dec 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> A couple of my friends have actually referred to me as "Tomato".


Normal.



Tomato Hentai said:


> One of them once referred to me as "Hentai" lol


Not so normal.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Not so normal.


That's probably why they called me that though. That and it was them trying to bug me lol


----------



## Muffins (Dec 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> That's probably why they called me that though. That and it was them trying to bug me lol



In general, if I were to meet anyone at all, said individual would know me enough to actually know my first name.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2015)

Muffins said:


> In general, if I were to meet anyone at all, said individual would know me enough to actually know my first name.


They do though. That was someone I had met in real life first. I've never met up with anyone I've met on the internet.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> They do though. That was someone I had met in real life first. I've never met up with anyone I've met on the internet.


My parents met on the internet
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Muffins (Dec 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> They do though. That was someone I had met in real life first. I've never met up with anyone I've met on the internet.



And they still called you Hentai?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2015)

Muffins said:


> And they still called you Hentai?


yea


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> yea


Fuck them up if it annoys you.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Fuck them up if it annoys you.



I'd drop a copper or two to see_ that._


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> They do though. That was someone I had met in real life first. I've never met up with anyone I've met on the internet.



I have.  Back when I played WoW, the raiding guild I was in, all of the main members lived in NJ also.  Eventually I met up with all of them.  First time I met them was when they crashed our dinner I was having with my then-girlfriend after her junior prom (I was a senior).  Hella fun meeting them.  I'm very good friends with all of them now and actually work with a few lol.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 14, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Norway, man!
> Norway... no way... get it?


yes i get it. i even saw an ad a couple of days ago using the same pun

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> ＹＯＵ ＧＡＶＥ ＵＳ ＹＯＵＲ ＳＮＯＷ．
> ＮＥＸＴ ＹＥＡＲ ＹＯＵ ＳＨＡＬＬ ＰＡＹ ＢＹ ＥＮＤＵＲＩＮＧ ＴＥＭＰＥＲＡＴＵＲＥＳ ＯＦ ＡＳ ＬＯＷ ＡＳ ＡＢＳＯＬＵＴＥ ＺＥＲＯ．


u mean -273.15 °C? yes i have memorized that temperature


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 14, 2015)

mgrev said:


> yes i get it. i even saw an ad a couple of days ago using the same pun


Well then, you can ad my pun to the list of puns you've seen about this so far.


----------

